# Hi Point 9mm Carbine



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Any thoughts on this? My local shop has one on the shelf for $150 with a red dot scope. The thought of a cheap rifle that takes 9mm is very appealing.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I've heard they're decent, and I've heard they're crap. Hi-Point's guns seem to have a good reputation as far as low end cheap guns go, but they still get bashed on by anyone who owns something higher end.

At the price it's listed at, though, it might be worth a risk. If you're looking for target shooting, it's probably just fine for that; if it's for self-defense, I'm not sure.

KG


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I am not a fan of Hi Point. I've got the 9c and it's absolutely horrible. That being said, I've heard nothing but good things about the 9mm carbine.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I love mine. Wanted a kel-tec su16 or sub 2000, but would have needed mags tfro the sub 2000 and couldnt find either locally. got the HP carbine...best fun outside of a .22 (and somedays even inside) i have had.

No problems to date.
hell for under 2 bills? Try to get a good .22 for that price..


----------

